# Separation Anxiety



## Julz (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

I decided to place my 14 month old daughter in creche one morning a week (3 hours) from the age of 12 months.  I thought it would be good for her to mix with different children and adults.......and for my own sanity too as my husband is serving in Afghanistan for 6 months and with no family around I need a few hours a week to myself.  

Anyway she still doesn't seem to be settling very well, she clings to me as soon as we arrive and gets really distressed when I leave.  She won't eat anything at snack time or join in or play with any of the other kids.  The weird thing is when we go to mum and toddler groups she loves playing with other kids.

I really don't know what to do, should I remove her from creche or maybe put her in 2 mornings a week??  I really thought that creche would be good for her and a place that she would look forward to attending every week.

Is this just bad separation anxiety or could it be something else?

Julie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Julie

How are things now?

It is common for children to be like this. It maybe best if she was to go twice a week so that she gets used to the ''routine''. Remember up until now she has had you .

keep me updated when you can.

Jxx


----------

